# What I'm trying to say is......



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

If you want things like pots and pans, or anything that isnt vital (like silverware). Take that stuff to a BOL and leave it there so that you dont HAVE to carry so much weight, and youll still have it when you get there. Not trying to cause a fight. But in my OPINION you only need a canteen cup to cook food. Not 3 or 4 pots/pans.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I see what yer all sayin, but, ifin yer feedin a family a 5 yer gonna need pots an pans.

Those pans can be seperated out amongst the tribe so not just one person be haulin all of em to.

Really depends on what ya wan't an how yer gettin there to. Walkin, drivin?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> If you want things like pots and pans, or anything that isnt vital (like silverware). Take that stuff to a BOL and leave it there so that you dont HAVE to carry so much weight, and youll still have it when you get there.


Or, you could just live at your BOL!


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

I can see using the canteen cup if you are on the move and alone or with maybe one other person. But if you are bugged in wit I would think you would want atleast 3 skillets, 2 pots and a dutch oven. For me thats the bare minimum for me being prepared means living and not just surviving.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Realize that people on this site are preparing for a variety of things, not just TEOTWAWKI. What works for one person may not apply for the next.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I carry what I train and practice to carry when I take my "hiking" trips. As long as you practice you know what you need and dont for your situation.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree with CBL. We all have our own needs and wants based on experience. I like my mess kit and my canteen cup.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

It depends on what your bug out plan is. If you plan is to bug out on foot, it's important to carry light. If you're bugging out in a vehicle & only carrying the bag to the car, that's a completely different story. Most people will not be bugging out on foot.


----------



## JerryMac (Jul 30, 2012)

My main concern, is getting home, as I work out on a boat for 30 days at a time.... I always catch the boat with a indescrete tan blackhawk backpack on, nothing survival / get home showing on the outside.... and no one thinks twice about it.... i hope i have what is needed in it, to get me home should it need to, i also keep the same pack in my vehicle when i am at home, and a similar pack in my wifes vehicle.....if it comes to the point of having to bug out from where i live, it will be a run n gun n we will be in big trouble ......but do have a plan B.....as a total last resort.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

JerryMac said:


> My main concern, is getting home, as I work out on a boat for 30 days at a time.... I always catch the boat with a indescrete tan blackhawk backpack on, nothing survival / get home showing on the outside.... and no one thinks twice about it.... i hope i have what is needed in it, to get me home should it need to, i also keep the same pack in my vehicle when i am at home, and a similar pack in my wifes vehicle.....if it comes to the point of having to bug out from where i live, it will be a run n gun n we will be in big trouble ......but do have a plan B.....as a total last resort.


Look up Scottevest. I have the Expedition and its almost completely full!


----------

